# Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung



## Bertel (6. September 2012)

*Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Hallo Leute

Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer einer Asus Xonar Phoebus Soundkarte. Allerdings kamen mit der spitzen Soundqualität auch die Leiden für meine Clanmitglieder im Teamspeak 3

Die Aufnahme per Mikrofon verursacht Helikopter- bzw. Rasenmäherähnliche Störgeräusche bei eingeschalteter Mikrofonverstärkung ab 10 dB. Wenn ich im Windows bin ist das Störgeräusch noch erträglich aber sobald ich eine
3D Anwendung Starte nimmt das Brummen zu.

Die Absenkung der Mikrofonverstärkung von 30 auf 10 dB und die Aufnahme-Lautstärkeregelung auf 20 dB (im Windows sowie in der Phoebus Steuerung) hat für mich zwar eine Milderung gebracht aber ich bin für viele im
Teamspeak nur noch sehr schwer zu hören. Dies wie in einem anderen Thread hier im Forum beschriebene "Lösung" behebt das PROBELM NICHT.

Das Rauschen, ähnlich eines Helikopters oder Rasenmähers, begleitet immer noch die Aufnahmen meines Mikrofons.

Außerdem wird das Rauschen/Störgeräusch stärker, wenn ich eine 3D Anwendung wie Counterstrike Source oder ein 3D-Basiertes Browsergame starte.

In einem anderen Forum habe ich glesen, dass sich der Phoebus Treiber mit dem Geforce Treiber beißt aber auch ein Treiberwechsel hat keine Abhilfe gebracht.

Meine Hardware: Asus Xonar Phoebus
Geforce GTX 570 einmal mit 301.42 WHQL Treiber und einamal mit 306.02-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-beta Treiber
3 verschiedene Mikrofone, die an der Onboard Soundkarte fehlerlos funktionierten!

Hat jemand noch eine Idee was es sein kann dass der Microfon Boost solche Störgeräusche hervorruft und wie man das beseitigen kann?

Das zweite Problem ist, dass ich den Phoebus Xonar Treiber nicht mehr neu installieren oder deinstallieren kann. Die Installationssoftware hängt sich ca. bei 2/3 des Fortschrittsbalkens auf. Hat da jemand eine Lösung?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!


----------



## WorldatWhat (7. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen auch einen Thread zu dem Thema offen, bei mir war es aber eine Asus Xonar D1 Karte. Genau die gleichen Symptome wie bei dir, nichts brachte Besserung, es war wirklich zum verrückt werden. Könnte hier jetzt ewig auflisten was ich alles probiert habe, aber nachdem eigentlich nichts geholfen hat, die Kurzfassung. Hab Soundkarte testweise bei meinem Bruder eingebaut, mit dem gleichem Ergebnis aka Rattern.  Asus Support kontaktiert, die meinten einfach nur ein Defekt ist nicht auszuschließen, also sollte ich die Karte reklamieren. Gesagt, getan, dachte eigentlich, dass es an meiner Hardware liegt, weil es auch per google Suche viele Treffer gab, die das gleiche Problem hatten, aber vll. ist es doch nur ein Kartendefekt. 

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass der Microphonverstärker selbst die Störgeräusche hervorruft, was auch immer die Geräusche erzeugt, der Boost nimmt sie halt auch mit auf und verstärkt die Geräusche ebenso.

Programme wie DriverFusion schon probiert, um den Treiber restlos zu entfernen und dann evtl. erneut zu installieren?

Cheers


----------



## Bertel (7. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Hat deine D1 einen PCI-E Steckplatz oder steckt die auf einem normaln PCI? hatte auch schon überlegt ob ich mir diese karte als alternative bestelle.

Welche grafikkarte nutzt du?

Den Treiber habe ich im Abgesicherten Modus entfernen und sauber neu installieren können. hat aber leider auch nichts geholfen.

Berichte mal ob der Kartentausch abhilfe schaffen konnte.


----------



## Cross-Flow (8. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Eure Störgeräusche deuten eher auf auf eine schlechte Abschirmung / IRQ Konflikt bei der Hardware hin. Wenn die Störungen erst unter Last auftreten dann ( 3D Browser Spiel ^^ ) liegt da was im argen.

Tauscht mal die PCI-E Slots durch. Ohne das ihr jetzt geschieben habt gehen ich mal davon aus das ihr Z77 Boards habt, und ich tippe auf mindestens 1 MSI  Was passiert wenn ihr eure NV Karte ausbaut oder einfach mal ohne Treiber Teamspeak testet ? Habt ihr ne Onboard-GraKa oder ne ATi rumliegen ?

Versuchts mal hier: ASUS XONAR Unified Drivers 1.61 (post periodically updated) « brainbit

Wenn der alternativ-Treiber abhilfe schaft dann habt ihr wenigstens Gewissheit das Asus immernoch Mülltreiber schreibt.

Oder macht es gleich auf die männliche Art und Weise, schmeisst den Kram raus und steckt ne Soundblaster aufs Board *Und jetzt bitte wieder flamen !*

Edit:
Habt ihr eine Möglichtkeit die Karten auf einem s2011 System gegenzutesten ? Oder alternativ eines mit SB 700 / SB 800 oder besser ?


----------



## Bertel (8. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Danke Cross-Flow für deinen Betirag. Den Treiber werde ich mal probieren.

Ich besitzte ein *Asrock Extreme 4 Board mit X79 Chipsatz und 2011er Sockel*!!
Das Verrücken der Graka und Soundkarte hat ein klein wenig Besserung gebracht. Aber die Störgeräusche sind immer noch vorhanden. Mit mehr als 3 Slots Abstand gibt mein Board nicht her. Ich habe auch alle Steckplätze druchgetestet sowohl mit Graka (habe 3x PCIe 16x mit getrennten lanes) und mit Soundkarte (habe 2 mal den 1x PCI-e).

Ich habe jetzt das Bayerdynamic MMX 300 an der karte angeschlossen. Das Mic davon ist so gut, dass ich den Mic-Boost abstellen kann. Damit bleiben zumindest die Störgeräusche erträglich, aber sie sind immer noch deutlich zu hören.

Ich habe mal meine Onboard Karte reaktiviert und da etwas rumprobiert. Mein Onboard mic ist auf 10 dB Boost eingestellt und erst dadurch genauso laut wie an der Xonar Karte ohne boost. Allerdings ohne Störungen. ABER ich habe in den Einstellungen meines onboard Realtek Mikros/Soundkarte eine Einstellmöglichkeit *Rauschunterdrückung. *Wenn ich diese raus nehme habe ich ein ähnliches Rauschen wie auf der Xonar*.

Daraus schlussfolgere ich, dass die Störungen prinzipiell von der Graka ausgehen, aber die Rauschunterdrückung meiner Onboard Realtek Soundkarte besser funktioniert. Bzw. gibt es die Möglichkeit die Rauschunterdrückung bei der Xonar zu aktivieren überhaupt nicht.

Vielleicht kann man da mit einem Treiber die Rauschunterdrückung nachbessern.
*


----------



## Cross-Flow (8. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Huhu,

okay das X79 Extreme 4 hatte ich auch mal - das lief wunderbar. 

Wenn du sagst das es nach dem umstecken besser geworden ist dann bist du schonmal nen Stück weiter.

Die Graka oben im ersten PCI-E x16 Slot und die Soundkarte ganz unten im letzten PCI-E x1 Slot ? Das Board hat nen wirklich tolles Layout - müsste so eigentlich funzen.

Die Rauschunterdrückung kannst du auch z.B. im TS anschalten wen du bei der Xonar die entsprechenden Optionen nicht hast.

Meld dich nochmal wenn du den Treiber getestet hast.


gruß


----------



## WorldatWhat (8. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Die D1 ist eine PCI Karte, die DX ist glaube ich der PCI-e Pendant. Als Mainboard hab ich zurzeit ein Asrock P67 Extreme4 und die Graka ist eine MSI NGTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr. Ich habe die alte Karte erst gestern zurückgeschickt und erstmal noch keine Neue bestellt, bin mir da noch etwas unsicher, ob es wieder eine Asus wird.

Der Treiberwechsel konnte zumindest bei mir keine Abhilfe schaffen, genauso wie Steckplätze wechseln. Störgeräusch blieb genau das gleiche. Wie beschrieben habe ich die Karte auch auf einem älterem System (AMD Board mit einer ATI Graka) ausprobiert gehabt, da trat das Problem zwar abgeschwächt, aber immer noch deutlich hörbar auf.

Ich hab seit gestern auch wieder den Onboard Sound aktiviert. Bertel, bei mir ist das Onboard Rauschen aber ein anderes als bei der Xonar. Das Onboard Rauschen ist konstant, während sich das bei der Soundkarte je nach FPS verändert hat. Das konnte ich anhand des FPS Schiebereglers bspw. in Diablo 3 gut nachvollziehen. Weiterhin konnte ich bei hoher Lautstärke das Rattern auch hören, wenn ich mit der Maus im Browser gescrollt habe oder bspw. Fenster verschoben hab.

Edit: Bei mir hat übrigens die Rauschunterdrückung im TS keinen Unterschied gemacht, dazu war das Störgeräusch zu penetrant.

Edit: Weil ich grad gesehen hab, dass du auf meinen Thread geantwortet hattest, lass einfach hier weiter diskutieren, bevor wir das über 2 Themen verteilen. ^^
Und ja bei mir trat das gleiche auch unter einer GeCube Radeon HD 4850 auf.


----------



## Cross-Flow (8. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Rauschen im Sound kann auch durch Netzteile oder sehr ungünstige Kabelverlegung im Tower passieren. Habt ihr interne USB Kabel oder änhliches in der nähe ?

Das die Xonar dann selbst auf einer AMx Plattform nicht läuft lässt aber auf einen Hardwaredefekt schließeen.


----------



## Bertel (8. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Das mit den Threads machen wir so @*WorldatWhat
* 
hier gehts weiter



> Die Graka oben im ersten PCI-E x16 Slot und die Soundkarte ganz unten im letzten PCI-E x1 Slot ?



ja genau so. un zwischendrin sind 3 slots. das sollte als abstand reichen. leider hat sich die störung nur mimimal verändert.

beim neuen headset habe ich das mic direkt am mund. mit micboost auf 0 bin ich wenigstens noch etwas hörbar. aber den einsatz eines tischmikros (habe 2 andere) kann ich ohne micboost vergessen weil ich dann zu leise bin oder dieses hubschraubergeräusch auftritt.

*Auf der seite vom Unified Treiber steht, dass die Xonar Phoebus nicht unterstützt wird. Hat da jemand andere erfahrungen gemacht?*



> Unified Xonar driver for: *Asus Xonar Cards*: DG(X),DS(X), D1 ,D2, DX,D2X, HDAV,HDAV Slim, ST, STX, XENSE –* Except for U1,U3, EssenceOne, ROG Phoebus *; and with Cmedia Panel only :* Auzentech* X-Median & X-Median 2G; *HT Omega *Claro(Plus,2, Halo,e) Series ;* Razer* Barracuda Ac1. This  means you don’t have to wait months or years for Asus to release (the  already old) new driver version for your specific Xonar model.



das bedeutet doch die karten AUSSER die Phoebus, oder ist mein englisch zu schlecht?

Bei mir bringt die rauschunterdrückung von Teamspeak auch keine veränderung. wie gesagt das rauschen tritt in sehr schwacher form auch auch bei meine onboard realtek karte auf aber dort gibts den haken rauschunterdrückung der das problem komplett behebt und kein rauschen mehr hinterlässt. leider fehlt diese einstellung um Asus treiber ;(

meine idee wäre zur not Das mic an die onboard karte stecken und nur den output über die Phoebus laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (9. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Okay hast Recht:

dict.leo.org - Ergebnisse für "Except"+

Momentan kein support für deine Karte.

Hast du ne andere Graka mit der du kurz testen könntest ?!?


----------



## Bertel (9. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

nein mit ner anderen graka zum testen kann ich leider nicht dienen


----------



## Bertel (15. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

So neues von der Soundkarten Front! Habe meine Karte zurückgeschickt und bei einem anderen Hersteller erneut bestellt. Neue karte kam heute. Siehe da. Kein Rauschen mit Mikrofonboost auf anschlag 30 dB. Schein also ein Defekt bzw. unsaubere Verarbeitung gewesen zu sein!

Dass es an der Treiberinstallation lag glaube ich weniger, da ich die alte karte mehrfach umgesteckt und jedes mal neu installiert hatte und zwischenrein nix am system geändert habe.

/Closed


----------



## X2theZ (15. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

is es eine creativ geworden?


----------



## Bertel (16. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

nein wieder die Asus Xonar Phoebus. Aber diesmal ohne den "Fehler" mit dem Brummenden Microfon Boost. Und ich bin jetzt hoch zufrieden.


----------



## X2theZ (16. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

achso - weil du "anderen hersteller" geschrieben hattest ^^
also wars ein anderer verkäufer/lieferant. 
solche probleme werden leider immer wieder auftreten - egal in welchem hardwarebereich. vor soetwas ist man heutzutage nicht mehr gefeit.
super, dass du jetzt eine einwandfrei funktionierende bekommen hast.


----------



## Tburon (26. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Nahezulösung! Habe die Asus Xonar D1 PCI und ein Hubschrauberartiges Rattern in 3D-Anwendungen. Habe das Geräusch fast gänzlich eliminiert.
1. Deaktivieren des Punktes "Front Panel Microphone" im Asus D1 Audio Center unter Mixer/Record - Eigenschaften von MIC
2. Abkleben der Slotblende und zwar so, dass sie keinen Kontakt mehr mit dem PC-Gehäuse oder sonst einem Teil in der Umgebung herstellen kann!

Das Geräusch ist nun nur noch minimal zu vernehmen, beim Spielen hör ich es kaum noch, und wenn ich zB. ein Let's Play mache, eliminier ich einfach mit Audacity das Hintergrundrauschen. Ergebnis ist ein reiner MIC-Sound ohne auch nur irgendein Störgeräusch!

LG
Tburon


----------



## X2theZ (26. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

wenn ich aber das front-mic gar nicht angeschlossen habe, nur den mic-eingang an der rückseite verwende und trotzdem das helikopter-geräusch habe,
wird das abkleben der frontblende auch nichts nützen.


----------



## Tburon (27. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

@X2theZ: Du sollst ja auch nicht die Frontblende abkleben, sondern die Slotblende hinten an der Soundkarte! Ich hab das Front-MIC auch nicht angeschlossen, weder an der Soundkarte noch steckt mein MIC vorne dran.
Auch habe ich, damit das funktioniert, die Schraube weggelassen, die ja wiederum Kontakt mit dem Gehäuseblech herstellen würde.

Die Soundkarte darf HINTEN mit der Slotblende KEINEN Kontakt zum Gehäuse oder Motherboard herstellen, sonst Masseproblem und Rattern.

Natürlich ist es bei mir die Asus Xonar D1 PCI, da das Problem aber identisch ist, sollte das bei der Phoebus ev. auch helfen.

LG
Tburon


----------



## X2theZ (27. September 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! 
danke für den tip! 
hatte statt slotblende frontblende gelesen.
"masseproblem" war das stichwort, das ich gebraucht habe.


----------



## marvinj (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

ich habe den scheiß auch  allerdings bei meiner ds, weil ich die d1 bzw dx haben wollte, die aber ein wenig zu teuer ist, dafür das dolby statt dts draufsteht und hochwertige wandler 
ich hätte lieber die andre 
ich versuch das auch mal


----------



## marvinj (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

klappt 
<3 
danke


----------



## Rezam (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Hey,
ich hoffe die Admins können meinen Beitrag pushen, da der Hauptthread etwas älter ist. Ich hatte bisweilen das Problem, das mein Mikrofon so ein "Helikopterschlagen" im Teamspeak fabriziert hat. Neue Kabel und die Slotblende abkleben hatten bei mir nichts gebracht. Ohne Mic-Boost ging es zwar, aber ich wurde als schlecht verständlich und dumpf beschrieben.
Die Lösung meinerseits war es alle Aufnahmequellen im Asus Audio-Center STUMM zu schalten. Also nicht nur den Regler auf 0 ziehen, sondern anklicken das der Eingang rot wird.
Nun genieße ich doch einen andere Aufmerksamkeit meiner Gesprächspartner 

Ich hoffe, das manchen das weiterhilft. 
Rezam


----------



## mayhem311 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*



Rezam schrieb:


> Hey,
> Die Lösung meinerseits war es alle Aufnahmequellen im Asus Audio-Center STUMM zu schalten. Also nicht nur den Regler auf 0 ziehen, sondern anklicken das der Eingang rot wird.


 
Hi, lustigerweise suche ich auch gerade heute nach diesem Problem. Ich habe eine Xonar D2. Dort gibt es im Audiocenter aber keine Möglichkeit etwas explizit STUMM zu schalten, sondern nur die möglichkeit etwas eben nicht an zu schalten. Gibt es da eine Funktion, die ich übersehen habe oder sieht dein Control Panel womöglich einfach anders aus?
Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Rezam (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Ich habe auch die D2.
Also du gehst in dem Audio Center auf -> Mixer -> Record und da kannst du unter den Reglern in die Rechtecke reinklicken. Die werden dann Rot und der Eingang komplett inaktiv.
Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## mayhem311 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Allerdings ist es bei mir so, dass ich nur einen der Regler anwählen kann und "rot" bedeutet aktiviert und nicht deaktiviert. Und somit ist ja dann alles deaktiviert, wenn ich das Mikrofon anschalte. Ist das bei dir etwa anders? Hab mal ein Bild angehängt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rezam (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Asux Xonar Phoebus Mikrofonrauschen Störgeräusch bei Mikrofonverstärkung*

Kuck mal im Anhang. Der Rote Punkt zeigt dir den aktiven Eingang an ( soweit ich weiß ), unten die Rechtecke müssen rot werden.
Hab dir nen Screen mitgeschickt.


----------

